# [A] Nightclub auf EU Arthas sucht Member für ICC 25 (HMs inc) und Rubinsanktum 25



## Philosoph_1 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die seit Mitte Mai existierende Nachtraidgilde Nightclub (Allianz) auf dem EU Server Arthas sucht für ihren 25er-Raid Verstärkung aus allen Klassen, um die letzten zwei Monate WOTLK noch erfolgreich  zu bewältigen.

Vor allem Heiler (Heal Palas, Druiden) und Schamanen (Verstärker, Ele und Heal) sind derzeit sehr gefragt. Wir suchen aber auch fähige Spieler aller anderen Klassen. Wir sind eine exklusive Gemeinschaft, die mit viel Spaß den aktuellen Content raidet.  Unsere Raidzeiten für den ICC 25er sind Sonntags & Dienstags um 21.30 Uhr bis 1.30 Uhr. Halion raiden wir jeden Donnerstag um 23.15 Uhr. 

Unser Progress im 25er: ICC 12/12, 9/12 HMs; Ruby 25 1/2

Wer das Addon noch in einem feinen Raid beenden will, meldet sich am besten gleich bei uns ;-) 

Weitere Infos & Bewerbung auf unserer Homepage !


----------



## Philosoph_1 (24. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Philosoph_1 (9. August 2010)

/update


----------



## Philosoph_1 (24. August 2010)

/update


----------



## Philosoph_1 (11. September 2010)

/update


----------



## Philosoph_1 (8. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------

